# pronghorn hunting in NW SD



## RANDYsk (Mar 25, 2009)

my brother and i want to go antelope hunting in nw sd in '09. i was wondering which unit would be best to apply for? i realize there is alot of public land to hunt on, but wanted to know if there is ranches in the area that we could pay a fee to hunt on? we would like to go unguided. any info would be greatly appreciated. thank you, randy


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

You don't need to go there to hunt. Come to my neck of the woods and I will get you a huge one for a small price, trust me! I live in NE ND.


----------



## RANDYsk (Mar 25, 2009)

i should of stated that it will be a rifle hunt. we are from wisconsin, and non-residents cannot rifle hunt in ND.


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

that's too bad.....I would take you to some prime time land next to Canada..


----------

